# Is this a good option?



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

For those that got the wifi version instead of 3g, would this be a good solution to a portable wifi for places that you have a hard wired connection but no wifi?

http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB321LL/A/AirPort-Express-AirTunes?fnode=MTY1NDA0Mg&mco=MTA4NTc4MTE


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes! We have one and it's great for that. We often use ours in hotels so we can use wifi rather than be tethered to the wall.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Would it work for a person wanting to use an iTouch at work where there is no wireless?  Or do you have to install something (software) on the computer?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

no point in having wifi, if it has to be connected to a wall


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

You have to be able to plug in an ethernet cable to it and plug it in a power outlet, then it gives you wireless access where there was only wired access before. It's perfect for using at work, I would think.

Cheerio, the point is that it gives you wifi so *you* don't have to be connected to the wall. The range is pretty good, too. It can also be used to extend an already existing wireless network. 

You can configure it on your computer, but you don't have to do anything if you don't want to.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This also sounds like it might be a good solution for me for when I visit friends' homes who don't know their wireless password...  

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

One last question: So, if you were in a hotel with no laptop, could you use this (just plugged into the wall with ethernet cable connected) and use your iPad wirelessly?  (No laptop needed?)


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I have several of these (different homes) for piping music from iTunes on my computer through my stereo speakers.  There is an "Airport Utility" program for setting it up.

They're a little touchy to set up but works nicely once you have it done.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> You have to be able to plug in an ethernet cable to it and plug it in a power outlet, then it gives you wireless access where there was only wired access before. It's perfect for using at work, I would think.
> 
> Cheerio, the point is that it gives you wifi so *you* don't have to be connected to the wall. The range is pretty good, too. It can also be used to extend an already existing wireless network.
> 
> You can configure it on your computer, but you don't have to do anything if you don't want to.


We have one that we use to extend our wireless network at home - sometimes it's a little weak if we're outside and this will boost it enough to sit out on the deck & get a good wireless connection.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

You don't need a laptop to set them up, although you can if you want to put a password on, for example. Someone with more expertise than me should verify this, though.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I have airport extreme or just airport.  It has wireless a,b,n, and my computer an dprinter runs wirelessly through it.  I have a rather old stereo system.  It's not wireless in any way.  Can I listen to my itunes through those speakers somehow?  I have been trying to figure out what to add or replace to my stereo system so I can listen to itunes and I haven't got a clue what needs to be done.  
Paula ny


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Paula, I have Airport Express. I don't know how Airport Extreme compares to that. All I do is plug the Airport Express into the wall near my stereo and then the sound cable (provided) from the AE into the back of the stereo. I then use the Airport Utility on my main computer to set it up to join my existing wireless network. I have two in one house, one in the basement and one on the main floor in the family room. If I play iTunes from my computer, the same music will play all through the house. It's great for parties.

Now I see on Apple's website that there is a *Remote app* for iPhone (and probably for iPad) that lets you stream the music from the iPad to speakers connected to an Airport Express. Cool!

The instructions say you can use it to connect to a printer wirelessly also, but I've never used it for that.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This also sounds like it might be a good solution for me for when I visit friends' homes who don't know their wireless password...
> 
> Betsy


Except, Betsy, you would have to hardwire it with and ethernet cable directly from their computer. Not sure if that would be more trouble than it's worth?? If they're using a router with multiple ports in the back, you could probably connect it to one of them. But the setup is not really 1-2-3. So, it might not be the best solution.

Maybe those who know more than I can comment.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> Except, Betsy, you would have to hardwire it with and ethernet cable directly from their computer. Not sure if that would be more trouble than it's worth?? If they're using a router with multiple ports in the back, you could probably connect it to one of them. But the setup is not really 1-2-3. So, it might not be the best solution.
> 
> Maybe those who know more than I can comment.


I was thinking about that too...but the friends would theoretically have some kind of wire from their router to their computer, so even if it were for a brief period, perhaps I could switch the airport express thing for their computyer. Just speculating. If folks are using it at hotel rooms, it can't be THAT hard to set up... Just speculating, I'm not up for spending another $100 right now  but I like to think about the possibilities...

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm trying to figure this out for my friend that travels all over the world.  (Her son competed in the Olympics and continues to compete all over the world.)  She uses Skype on her iTouch to call me but when she is in hotels that have internet that's not wireless, the iTouch is useless.

So, I was trying to find out if this would work.  I just realized that this poses another problem - plugging it into the wall, depending on what country she is in.  That might have to be converted too.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> For those that got the wifi version instead of 3g, would this be a good solution to a portable wifi for places that you have a hard wired connection but no wifi?
> 
> http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB321LL/A/AirPort-Express-AirTunes?fnode=MTY1NDA0Mg&mco=MTA4NTc4MTE


This was the main reason I went to the 3G iPad. We stay in motels/hotels on the Central Coast (visiting a son and sister-in-law) that have the ethernet connection but no Wifi. I called Apple and asked about this. Was bumped up to a technical support expert who said no, this would not work. The ethernet cable goes into the Airport Express, then goes into a laptop so you can log on to the hotel's internet. Once you do that, then Airport Express can begin streaming Wifi to any other devices. The iPad does not have that capability to log onto the hotel's internet using the Airport Express.

I have an appointment to see an Apple Genius tomorrow about my email account (can't "send" any messages because of the way security is set up at the email site) and I will ask them again about the Airport Express.

Best Wishes!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Eeyore said:


> This was the main reason I went to the 3G iPad. We stay in motels/hotels on the Central Coast (visiting a son and sister-in-law) that have the ethernet connection but no Wifi. I called Apple and asked about this. Was bumped up to a technical support expert who said no, this would not work. The ethernet cable goes into the Airport Express, then goes into a laptop so you can log on to the hotel's internet. Once you do that, then Airport Express can begin streaming Wifi to any other devices. The iPad does not have that capability to log onto the hotel's internet using the Airport Express.
> 
> I have an appointment to see an Apple Genius tomorrow about my email account (can't "send" any messages because of the way security is set up at the email site) and I will ask them again about the Airport Express.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Ahhh, yes, I see the problem now. We always have at least one laptop with us, but yes when we're staying at the hotels you have to log on and pay for the service (they mustn't dare offer free internet?!). But if it weren't for having to logon to pay for the service it would work, I think.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Most of the hotels I've stayed at in the US have free internet, most of it wireless.  Occasionally one requires a wire.  In Europe, it's been mostly a fee service.

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

For $99, you may want to consider either Sprints Overdrive or Verizon's Mifi.  That way you're carrying your OWN wireless and don't have to depend on any other wireless.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't looked at Sprint's Overdrive, but if I had wanted to pay for a dataplan, I would have just gotten the 3G iPad, unless you know of someway I can onlly pay $99 or so for the MiFi and not pay for any data charges?  $269.99 for no data plan and $15/day or $99 with a data plan of either $39.99 or $59.99/mo?  Or is there a new fee schedule?  

Betsy


----------



## hodad66 (May 9, 2011)

I just ordered one of these to ad to my wired network......

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00134LUE2/ref=asc_df_B00134LUE21552192?smid=A3DRD2WX13H6ZQ&linkCode=asn&creative=395129&creativeASIN=B00134LUE2&tag=cnet_mp-3120-20

so that I can check on the "special offers" at home.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> You have to be able to plug in an ethernet cable to it and plug it in a power outlet, then it gives you wireless access where there was only wired access before. It's perfect for using at work, I would think.


It's perfect for using at work if you want to get yourself fired. Companies typically spend a lot of money securing their private networks, so they understandably don't take it kindly when some random employee takes it upon themselves to attach an unauthorized access point to it and leave the entire company open to attack.

Every place I've ever worked where they've found someone who's done this has immediately ejected the employee from the building and mailed their belongings to their home. So hotel, yes; work, no, unless you have the express permission of the IT department or president.


----------

